# Mr Hooters needs Therapy?



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I suppose it *is* my fault in the end. Raising a pigeon up without parents and role models seems to have created "social difficulties" in Mr.Hooters. 
He is the most wonderful, personality filled beautiful white Burmingham Roller you ever saw. He is one of my house birds, living with us, rather than the coop. Except for other saved babies that have came and went, he spent most all his time with just us and no other birds- until latley.
The problem is, Hooters has attracted a female mate, from the out side coop. She courted him in his outside pen on the porch, where I am sure his hooting sounded extra loud and special, until I'd get home to take him in with us every day. Soon she was sitting outsde the kitchen window, until dark watching, waiting, gazing expectantly at Hooters. She would cling to the screen flapping wildly just to see him better. She is a huge full Homer much bigger than Hooters, and has the calmest bright orange eyes you've ever seen. He of course is clueless, acts like he does not even see her. She mooned about for days, and one day when the door was open, she slantered in, calm as you please, and flew up to his bed box. Well he had a fit! He flew everywhere to get away from her, coming to me as if to say "There is a girl in my room! make her go away" (I'd thought he'd like a girl) I don't know if you can discuss PG SEX on this site but Mr.Hooters needs help -he does not know what to do. (now mind you, he would have a fit if he knew I was telling you all this, but he has a toy screech owl that he -well he- ah you know- he spends time on you know) Now he grew up with that stuffed bird to keep him company, and his strange "habit" is not limited to the toy, ah- well -(do other PGs act like that Too) So anyway the problem is she would not leave the house so I made "PG wear" for her and here is why I am confident that my invention will help all of you. She never batted an eye when I put it on her. Just shook her tail a bit and continued walking around the house pretty and calm as you please! That even surprised me, I expected a little complaint. She does go outside on occasion, PG wear is never meant to be on a loose bird outside, with the possibilty they could hang up on a branch-or other dangers. We named her fanny, so when she comes in, (she waits at the patio door) I put on her PG wear, and she has been wooing clueless Hooters. 
He seems to accept the fact she would not leave his space. And now she has laid an egg. (PG wear off for that) My problem is I know it is not fertile, as Mr. Hooters is ah well challenged. Is there PG therapy?
So now I have an indoor coop bird, a bewildered Mr.Hooters who seems to be sort of hen pecked. Will he give up his toy and learn the true meaning of PG love, or is he doomed due to lack of social contact and visual lessons from his youth?  
Also should I worry about this match?
Thank you


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

First of all, your Mr Hooters story is very entertaining! (Actually, all your stories are very entertaining, welcome to the forum!!) Poor Mr Hooters! Ok I'm not really speaking from experience here (we've only had rescued pigeons on and off for the last year) but...it seems that if the object of a pigeon's attention is taken away, then that pigeon often turns his attention to the next thing (pigeon, person, etc). So...have you tried taking the toy owl away? Maybe then Mr Hooters could graduate to the real thing?!

Sabina


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree. Your stories are very funny. I love reading them.
Seriously, given time I think MR. Hooters will accept his new admirer.

This statementis based upon my experience with my two house pigeons, Romey and Sammy. Both were hand raise by me from a just hatched age, one year apart. Romey was first and for the longest time I thought she was a he because of her bahavior. She was totally in love with me and surprised me at the tender age of 8 months by building a lovely toilet paper nest in the bathroom andthen laying 2 eggs. 
Once Sammy came of age, he was unrelenlting in his amouous advances toward her.
No sooner had I said, Romey only has eye for me, than I saw them involved.
It took about a month before she gave in. 
I think Mr Hooters just needs time to process it all. 
It's a big step you know.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so funny . I loved reading your story.
I agree with the others, time and constant contact with this sweet female will change him.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My Jewel (racing pigeon) taught Ptero (feral) absolutely everything he needed to know .. she was an older woman .. They remain a devoted pair to this day .. it's been about 6 years now  

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Soooo funny! I had a hen that was really into one of my male pet pigeons. Much to her dismay he never got anywhere with her.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh dear! I really feel for Mr. Hooters (ah...isn't he "mis"-named...if you get my drift?! ) AND for his female admirer, Fanny (now THERE is a great HEN name!)!

I don't have any suggestions other than what has already been mentioned. Besides, I'm STILL laughing and it's hard to see the screen to type!!

Love your way with stories!

Hopefully, all will be resolved...in time...meanwhile, you need dummy eggs - if you don't already have them...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe Mr. Hooters has already chosen his life mate. The screech owl may already be the love of his life. You know how loyal pigeons are to their mates. The pigeons that I had inside never had any problems at all once they were able to go outside with the others.

Fanny sounds as though she is going to be persistant. So who knows, it may all work out. If it doesn't, you may have to get Fanny a toy too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Maybe Mr. Hooters has already chosen his life mate. The screech owl may already be the love of his life. You know how loyal pigeons are to their mates. The pigeons that I had inside never had any problems at all once they were able to go outside with the others.
> 
> Fanny sounds as though she is going to be persistant. So who knows, it may all work out. *If it doesn't, you may have to get Fanny a toy too*.



I don't know, Feather. May be too late for a "toy"...sounds like Fanny has found and wants the REAL BIRD!   

Personally, I think older female, younger male is BEST!  

GO FANNY! We are all rootin' for you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You all are enough to keep me smiling all day.
Thanks.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Personally, I think older female, younger male is BEST!


Funny, a couple of years ago (not that many) you thought the _exact_ opposite.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Funny, a couple of years ago (not that many) you thought the _exact_ opposite.


I did NOT... 

You are DEFINITELY confusing me with someone else or misunderstood something, Alvin...

Or, I was being funny or sarcastic...or something...*please show me the ERROR of my ways*...maybe I was temporarily deranged at the time...

Now, I REALLY want to know what I said...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Well when Shi was a little chit * of a girl, I bet she had a thing for a Sean Connery type charactor....Go on, admit it. Tell the truth and shame the devil. 


*Chit 
N

1. A child.
2. A saucy girl or young woman

Deffinitly _not_ to be mispronounced.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

It was probably a bit a bad pigeon seeds, no worries it will pass...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Well when Shi was a little chit * of a girl, I bet she had a thing for a Sean Connery type charactor....Go on, admit it. Tell the truth and shame the devil.
> 
> 
> *Chit
> ...


I CAN be the "devil" and I'm not shamed  (Scorpios rarely are). Have no problem with Chit... 

Nope, never was one for Sean...prefer Pierce Brosnan... 

Besides...as I've mentioned before, I don't relate or fit within my peer group...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> It was probably a bit a bad pigeon seeds, no worries it will pass...


That's very funny, Boni...I get it... 

Heaven forbid that I say WHO had some bad pigeon seeds and HE hoards them!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well when I was younger and immature I liked young guys, but now that I am older and more mature, I still like young guys.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Well when I was younger and immature I liked young guys, but now that I am older and more mature, I still like young guys.


EXACTLY, Feather, couldn't have put it better myself! 

Only difference with me, I never did get older and more mature!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather said:


> Well when I was younger and immature I liked young guys, but now that I am older and more mature, I still like young guys.


Me too! So much, I married one!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Me too! So much, I married one!


AWWWWW, WAY TO GO, MAGGIE!!

A woman definitely after my own heart and mind!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is sooooo OT but, when my dad saw my mother it was instant love (he said it was her beautiful auburn hair) and found out she was 25. He was only 20 but told her he was 30. He didn't tell her otherwise until a long while later. In later years she would often say she expected to read his birth announcement in the paper any day.  They were married 57 years.


----------

